
Google is testing a payments app that works with your phone in your pocket - mathattack
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/2/11147234/google-hands-free-android-pay-mobile-payments-app
======
aurizon
Great, an ideal complement to my 'pickpocket AP'....;)

